# TM Recommendations



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

If you are moving to SC and are going to fish tidal waters, you may benefit from higher Lb thrust with manual control. They have MUCH stronger tides, 6-8 ft swing is normal. Fishing for Reds in the grass is my absolute favorite up there.


----------

